# Sirloin tip on the WSM - Qview



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

*Judy & I have been wanting some roast beef sammies for a while & my stash is gone from the freezer. Publix had them on sale here for $3.99 per pound, not a great savings, but we decided to get one. When I checked them out they were $3.29 if you bought the whole tip. So I did.*








*We tied it up with butcher string to get it more uniform in shape and then coated it with thick Worcestershire sauce then Montreal steak seasoning.*







*Wrapped it in saran wrap & into the fridge overnight.*







*Going to use Chef Jimmy J's au jus recipe, so started cutting up the veggies. Here is his recipe.*

                                     ChefJimmy’s Au Jus

1- Lg Onion, 

4-5 Carrots, 

3-4 Ribs Celery 

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic 

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour, 

THEN  add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth, 

2 Tbs Tomato Paste, 

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh) 

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.  

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy







*Next get the WSM ready. Minnion method. Should be a 5 or 6 hour smoke so I don't need much fuel. Just a few lit briquettes at one end so the fire follows around the circle. If the roast gets done before the charcoal is all burned I just shut the vents down & the fire goes out, so I can use whats left next time.*







*Got the roast ready to go on. One last dusting with Montreal and I like putting a grate over a pan like this instead of putting the pan on the bottom rack. I really prefer to cook on the bottom rack so this method works well for me.*







*OK into the WSM.*







*Getting some nice TBS!*







*The smoker has been running at 225 & at 5 hours & 50 minutes the roast is at 135, which is what I'm looking for. I'll get the thermapen & check it in a few places just to be sure. Yep it's ready to come off.*







*Time to wrap it in foil & start the Au jus.*







*Pour the drippings & stock into a pan & add the wine, let it come to a boil, then simmer for 20-30 minutes.*







*While the Au jus is simmering, I have some potato's coated with EVOO & Kosher salt. There going into a 400 degree oven. I don't like to smoke the potato's because they really take on a lot of smoke and with the smoked gravy it just seems like too much.*







*The Au jus is ready to strain.*







*We split the Au jus into two pots. The one in the back we added corn starch to for gravy. Nothing like hot roast beef sammies with gravy all over them. The front one is just the Au jus.*







*We had to slice a few pieces off the end for dinner.*







*Roast beef, corn & baked potato with some of that delicious gravy on it!*







*Here's a closeup of the beef, it was delicious!*







*After all night in the fridge & 1 hour in the freezer it time to slice it up. It's a big chunk of meat so I'll have to get the bad boy slicer out.*







*Judy is the resident slicer.*







*We like it paper thin.*







*I think Judy's getting tired, she's reaching for my beer.*







*That's one big pile of meat!*







*OK time to clean up & get ready to vac pack all the roast beef, we always use a chlorine based cleaner on the counters & the slicer. Anything that has had meat touch it gets cleaned with Clorox cleanup.*







*Before I vac pack it all up it's time for a sammie. I didn't have any swiss cheese so I used a couple of slices of pepper jack & topped the sammie with fresh horseradish. Put a little butter on the bread then the cheese.*







*And one for Judy too.*







*Vac packed the rest, but kept about 1 1/2 pounds out for the weekend. Put it in the foodsaver container. Nothing like a little football, RB sammies, and a couple of beers.*







*That's all folks, hope you enjoyed the show. *

*I thank you for taking the time to check out this thread!*


----------



## bigcase (Dec 10, 2011)

That is what its all about Al, that beef looks amazing!!


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent!  Got a love that.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 10, 2011)

Pure heaven! You won't have a sammie shortage any time soon. When you did the au jus and added the tomato paste etc... after the first hour, do you put it back on smoker til meat is finished?


----------



## tom c (Dec 10, 2011)

*Impressive as always.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Pure heaven! You won't have a sammie shortage any time soon. When you did the au jus and added the tomato paste etc... after the first hour, do you put it back on smoker til meat is finished?


Yes, instead of putting it all in at the beginning you just get some smoke on the veggies first, then add the broth & other ingredients to the pan. I just opened the smoker & poured it in on top of the veggies at the 1 hour mark. Chef JJ really has some incredible recipes & this Au Jus is the best I have ever had.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 10, 2011)

Then it's on my list! I have to say it again, your smoke turned out awesome!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks awesome as usual Al. I love that slicer. The first  time I made roast beef slices I though mine was missing something. it needed more flavor in the meat. I made a note to possibly inject it with beef broth and spices. Maybe I just didn't rub it and let  it rest long enough.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looks awesome as usual Al. I love that slicer. The first  time I made roast beef slices I though mine was missing something. it needed more flavor in the meat. I made a note to possibly inject it with beef broth and spices. Maybe I just didn't rub it and let  it rest long enough.




I use Montreal chicken or steak seasoning on just about every thing I smoke. Well not ham or fatties, etc.

But you get my drift, it is a very good seasoning & the steak seasoning on any beef is better than any of the rubs I have tried. For poultry the chicken seasoning is just as good. I keep trying other rubs, but always come back to Montreal. I don't inject very often because of the 4 hour rule. When I probed this roast at 3 hours the temp IT was 95 degrees. If I had injected or probed it I would have never made it through the danger zone. The combo of JJ's Au Jus & the Montreal gave the roast more than enough flavor.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I use Montreal chicken or steak seasoning on just about every thing I smoke. Well not ham or fatties, etc.
> 
> But you get my drift, it is a very good seasoning & the steak seasoning on any beef is better than any of the rubs I have tried. For poultry the chicken seasoning is just as good. I keep trying other rubs, but always come back to Montreal. I don't inject very often because of the 4 hour rule. When I probed this roast at 3 hours the temp IT was 95 degrees. If I had injected or probed it I would have never made it through the danger zone. The combo of JJ's Au Jus & the Montreal gave the roast more than enough flavor.




I use Canadian Steak seasoning which I think tastes a lot like the Montreal Steak seasoning. I think I have a jug of Montreal Steak seasoning as well somewhere.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

I used to use the Canadian as well, then Sam's stopped carrying it & I switched to Montreal. I have been using it ever since. The flavor is a little different, but both are very good.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks delicious Al!!!

  Nice plate!!

      Craig


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks great, as always, Al!

I could use a slicer like that one, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job AL

Man..............that looks yummy!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

Al this looks amazing i am drooling all over me. great smoke as usual  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(ah nice slicer too)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2011)

Al..  The wife and I are stopping over tomorrow for sammies...   Awesome looking stuff there


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

Now thats gonna make a boat load of really good sammies there Al. I have a 17lber peeled kuckle in the refrig awaiting the smoker myself. We are out of roast beef.


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

It all looks amazing. This post might have just conviced my wife that we need a deli slicer!


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 10, 2011)

That looked fantastic, I need to try this also, I should not hang out here so much, you guys are a bad influence on me.

I noticed you moved *Your Beer* a little out of reach in the one picture.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I used to use the Canadian as well, then Sam's stopped carrying it & I switched to Montreal. I have been using it ever since. The flavor is a little different, but both are very good.


Sam's quit carrying Canadian Steak here as well. That pisses me off. I will have to switch to Montreal seasoning instead.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a difference in the seasonings, I would have thought they would be the same.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Sam's quit carrying Canadian Steak here as well. That pisses me off. I will have to switch to Montreal seasoning instead.




We were upset at first too, but now we like the Montreal better. I still have a half bottle of the Canadian, but just don't use it anymore.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great Al...... Love those RB sammies..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2011)

Man that's some awesome looking Beef...Glad you liked the smoked Jus...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Man that's some awesome looking Beef...Glad you liked the smoked Jus...JJ




That Jus is awesome JJ, thanks for sharing the recipe, the gravy that we made from it was the best too.


----------



## luv2q (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent, as usual! Unfortunately, I'm hungry now. LOL!

Thank you for sharing, Al!!!


----------



## gorilla (Dec 28, 2011)

I concur with Al and JJ, that Au Jus is fabulous, I made it last night and it has great depth of flavor. Really tasty stuff.


----------



## vision (Dec 30, 2011)

Great thread Al.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 1, 2012)

HOLY MACKEREL ! That's a BIG Pile of meat !  Nice.


----------



## hurriken (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice, looks tasty. Could I pull this off with a 4lb roast? Also in picture #2 what is that thing sticking out of the left side of the smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Hurriken said:


> Very nice, looks tasty. Could I pull this off with a 4lb roast? Also in picture #2 what is that thing sticking out of the left side of the smoker?




A 4 lb. roast would work fine. 

That's a fan in the side of the smoker. I have a BBQ Guru for controlling the temp.


----------



## chrisjen (Apr 7, 2012)

the wood chips in the small can in the middle of the WSM charcoal ring is there a bottom to the can or doe's it sit there and smoke from the heat of the coals?


----------



## smokealilsmoke (May 27, 2012)

WOWWWWW!!! I'm going to give er a shot here in the next few days!!!!!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 20, 2013)

This looks incredible!


----------



## mr mac (Aug 24, 2013)

I just ate a little while ago and now I'm hungry all over again for some beef!  Nice job Al!

Mac


----------



## texas ray (Aug 25, 2013)

Will definitely fire up my WSM when I return to Texas.  This looks delicious!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## realbigswede (Oct 21, 2013)

ok the recipe is copied and ready to use... oh and printed


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## smokingearl (Jul 22, 2016)

Mercy sakes that looks awesome!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokingEarL said:


> Mercy sakes that looks awesome!!


Thanks Earl, I appreciate it.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 23, 2016)

Man that looks good AL.   Lot of real good eating there.

So how is it that everybody seem familiar with Canadian Steak Spice EXCEPT this Canadian who has never heard of it??????

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Man that looks good AL. Lot of real good eating there.
> 
> So how is it that everybody seem familiar with Canadian Steak Spice EXCEPT this Canadian who has never heard of it??????
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

I can't believe you have never heard of Montreal seasonings.

McCormick has been making it forever.

I guess it's only sold in the States.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use Montreal steak and chicken all the time.  It's the Canadian Steak seasoning I've never heard of.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

Me either. I just assumed you were talking about Montreal.

Al


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 13, 2017)

smokinal said:


> *Vac packed the rest, but kept about 1 1/2 pounds out for the weekend. Put it in the foodsaver container. Nothing like a little football, RB sammies, and a couple of beers.*



*Here's a tip for you, Al.  Take some of that au ju and freeze it in an ice cube tray.  When you vacum seal it, drop in a cube or two.  Then when you defrost the bag, the meat will automatically rehydrate.*


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sooooooooooo this is amazing. Can't wait to try!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 13, 2017)

I was just talking about these a week ago.. 
Had some at this store I was at.


----------

